# Pony motors on bucket trucks



## treemd (Aug 31, 2004)

The company I am working for is looking at some newer equipment . One of the options out there is a pony motor to run the boom instead of the engine on the truck. It makes sense to me, but I am looking for feedback (positive or negative) from someone who has used one for a while.
Thanks


----------



## John Stewart (Aug 31, 2004)

Hey
I grew up in Alberta and the winters are brutal
Maybe to keep the hydraulic fluid from freezin if it would do that I am not sure
What is the thinkin any ideas?
Later
John


----------



## Crofter (Aug 31, 2004)

You wouldn't need to harnes more than about 25 horsepower to run the hydraulics. Seems like a waste to be putting the hours on a 250 hp. main engine. Probably a bit more expensive initial cost though for the auxilliary engine.


----------



## Menchhofer (Aug 31, 2004)

I went through this issue when I purchased my bucket. I wanted a pony motor.

I was told "do not need it, you will never run the Cat engine enough hours to hurt it."

Anyway, the 315 hp engine does use a bit more fuel than a smaller pony motor. So, I do not run it unless it is needed. 

Another issue was the noise from the pony motor...most are louder than the truck engine making it more difficult at times to communicate. In my case, Altec informed me the additional weight of the pony motor and housing would put me into CDL territory...something I am doing my best to avoid.

I have not made up my mind as to if I am going to add one myself.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 31, 2004)

I've ran em both, and if it's a gas burner I think it's better. If the truck is diesel, I wouldn't want one.


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MasterBlaster _
> *I've ran em both, and if it's a gas burner I think it's better. If the truck is diesel, I wouldn't want one. *


Why's that?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 31, 2004)

Diesel's were meant to be run all day.

Or, so I've been led to believe.


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 31, 2004)

I get it.....what you meant (you would rather not have a pony motor if the truck is diesel) is not what I interpreted. I'd agree with you.

But older diesels are the ones that run best all day. New electronic ones don't seem to be the same way.


----------



## Crofter (Aug 31, 2004)

MB; they were made to be run all day, but they burn more fuel and eventually the hours add up to rebuild time. A lot of diesels in light duty trucks are not really industrial diesels like you will find in over the road haulers. About 5000 or less hours to rebuild time and the block is not sleaved with cylinder liners like the big boys. The Cummins used in hoes and industrial equipment will go 10, 12 thousand hours to rebuild. I have heard up to 18,000 in power generators.
The refrigerator powerunits on the front of reefer trailers do not seem too noisy. I wonder if better mufflers could be put on the small auxilliary units for bucket trucks.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Aug 31, 2004)

Exhaust noise isn't the only issue. Engine noise can add up. Sound proofing a cabinet might be an option.


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 1, 2004)

i dont really see the need,but diesels idling causes glazing of the bores.you can use oil additives(mercedes makes great additive)once bores are glazed theyl smoke forever,like runing in new engine on stale fuel......remember that if you ever get a re-build done,dont start it till you put fresh fuel in.


----------



## Nickrosis (Sep 1, 2004)

Dodge says not to let the Cummins run in cold weather because the temperature drops too low for lubrication to be effective. Also, you shouldn't let the Dodges idle in park for too long because the transmission pumps the fluid only in neutral and drive. Plus they don't have transmission coolers. I don't like the design, can ya tell?


----------



## a_lopa (Sep 1, 2004)

by japanese and never have a problem(other than hp)easy for me to say we dont have alot in auto manufactuer


----------



## NeTree (Sep 2, 2004)

Go with the pony. Less fuel, less wear and tear on the main motor.


----------



## Grasshopper (Mar 4, 2006)

*Pony, or no Pony*

Hello,

Although I am new to the industry, and new to this site, I do know that diesels are designed to run under considerable load. Does the bucket hydrailucs provide enough load to prevent that "cylinder glazing" etc...?

It seems to me that a gas engine will be fine without a pony, provided your cooling is efficient? With a deisel, the pony may be more beneficial?

Then their is the gas consumption issue. In this case, the deisel rules.

I may be buying a truck with a gas engine, without the pony. Any other experiences with gas engines?


----------



## Abbershay (Mar 4, 2006)

A pony makes great sence , If you are using a pony you will practically have super low hours on your truck . This should make resale very much better for you in time.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 4, 2006)

idling isnt good for any motor, gas or diesel. We have a Hitachi 550 hoe at work with 18,700 hours with no rebuild yet. We also have a Cat D6 with 29,000 hours, no rebuild. These machines dont ever sit idle for more than 3 minutes at a time.

If it were my call, Id rather idle a $2,000 motor than a $15,000 motor.


----------



## clearance (Mar 4, 2006)

Asplundh boom trucks used to have pony engines up here, when the guys had finished a set (powerline work, means they have to move the truck) they wanted to get into a warm cab, so they let the main engine run. This killed the fuel/engine wear savings Asplundh wanted, now all the newer/new Asplundh trucks have diesels and no ponies. The pony takes up room, more maintenence, can be noisy (if you soundproof it, it will run hot), the utility trucks are running all day, a pony doesn't seem to be worth it. If it was, newer trucks owned by Asplundh, Davey and others here would have them, don't you think? Casey, I think that the machines you are talkng about with that many hours are still going cause they get good maintenance and the ops. don't beat on them. That is probably the main reason.


----------



## xpackdeals (May 18, 2020)

I’ve got a 30’ altek boom wanting to put a pony motor and pump on it anyone know what horsepower motor I’ll need to run this any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------

